
Hello Solar Cycle 25 - kristianpaul
https://www.weather.gov/news/201509-solar-cycle
======
kristianpaul
September 15, 2020 - The solar minimum between Solar Cycle 24 and 25 - the
period when the sun is least active - happened in December 2019, when the
13-month smoothed sunspot number fell to 1.8, according to the Solar Cycle 25
Prediction Panel, co-chaired by NOAA and NASA. We are now in Solar Cycle 25
with peak sunspot activity expected in 2025, the panel said.

